# Do you use Therm Flo?



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

From what I understand, it's identical to Clear Jel. I've been doing some searches on how to use it, and while I think it'll take some adjustments, I do have some applications for it. The NCHFP site has some recipes; it's just a little different processing than what I'm used to. But I think it'll be fun.

I see that some folks find the recommended quarter cup of Therm Flo per quart makes stuff too thick, and that some cut the amount in half. Do you find that it varies with what you're canning? I'd think higher pectin stuff like blueberries would use less, and perhaps cherries would use more since they're so juicy.

Does anyone use it for jams and jellies instead of Sure Jel?

And do you use it in the kitchen in place of cornstarch for thickening gravies, fruit dishes, or anything else?

I'm really looking forward to playing with this, and would appreciate your input.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope. Never seen it. Where'd you get it, how much did it cost, and what have you done with it so far?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I got it at the Mennonite bulk store for 2.20 a pound. I have yet to do anything with it besides admire it's potential.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

If it is the same as Clear Jel, and I can't say as I have never seen it, then it comes in an "instant" formula and a cooking formula just as Clear Jel does. The instant Clear Jel can be used just like cornstarch or flour as a thickener in gravy and sauces and really any food that needs thickening. Just don't get things TOO thick if canning them or safety issues arise.

I do agree that the recommended amount of Clear Jel makes some things far too thick for my tastes. How much to reduce it is somewhat experimental. I have been told by other experienced canners that 1/2 as much is good for then but some suggest using even less. Try it in small amounts first since you can always add more regular cornstarch later after opening the jars if it is still too thin.


----------

